# Humidity while drying



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

So when I'm testing my box with just a little bud in it to dry humidity is running aroung 57%-59%. 
I know during the first week of hanging I want it around 70% -(According to the cure by numbers post) - this is the method I'm trying to follow.  I also see it should be "cool" - what temp is that?
I'm running 62-68 degrees in that space at the moment.

*What humidity to you try for when drying?
What temperature?*

I'm guessing that when there are lots of damp buds hanging to dry it will go up substantially.  So I think I'm just going to have to watch carefully once box is full.  

Trying a bit of a dry run before the chop so I'm not scrambling to control environment like I was when I started my grow.  Too many plants died in the cold- so lesson learned.  Try to get things sorted beforehand.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 30, 2012)

your temps are fine. anything below 70 i personally see as a "cool" temp


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

What is the humidity where you live?


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)

*Rosebud,*
Humidity is around 40-55% right now.  Never lived here before so don't know quite what to expect.  
It's been 2.5 days since we chopped - stems are getting pretty dry.  Bud is only lightly crisping up. 
I think I read it should take 3-7 days to be ready to jar?  
I've got the Caliber III's to go in jar, so after they get a final manicure, I think they are on the way.

Here's the box I'm using- homemade
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798074&postcount=213

And here it is filling up 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798429&postcount=229


----------

